# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ورقة توت حسن حمــــــــــــــــــد تسقط

## مرهف

*




علم الدين هاشم..بابكر سلك ..عبده قابل..ياسر ابو ورقه.عبدالكريم قاسم..من الاقلام الحمراء المخلصه الواعيه 
كل هؤلاء يؤمنون بشطارة الالماني مايكل كروجر..وبعضهم لا يجامل في المريخ حتي نفسه
ما الذي يدفع بكل هؤلاء ..واخرون اكثر اخلاصا للاحمر من كل الدنيا للدفاع عن الخواجة..




هكذا كتب البك باشا المخلص للمريخ حسن حمد 
...
من يوافقه في رؤاه فهو مخلص 
ومن يختلف معه ليس مخلصا ولا حادبا علي مصلحة المريخ
...
بدأت اشك في مصداقية طرحه السابق 
عن المحسوبيه في المريخ 
..
اذهب فانت من المخلصين
...
وسقطت ورقة الــــــــــــــــــــــــــتوت
*

----------


## mohd khair

*ليه اخدتها من الناحية دي يا مرهف ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الى هذه الدرجة تكره كروجر يا مرهف ؟ 

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

ليه اخدتها من الناحية دي يا مرهف ؟؟؟؟



لم اخذها انا يا غالي
كتابته هي التي توحي بذلك
بمعني ان من تغزل في كروجر ودافع عنه وامن علي مقدراته
فهومخلص ومن انتقده وعتب عليه فهو غير مخلص
وما اكثر الناغمين علي كروجر
فهل كل ناغم علي كروجر هو غير مخلص 
ام يغسل يديه كما قال مزمل ابو القاسم 
اصبح الاعلام وافراد معينون في الاعلام 
هم من يمنحون صك الانتماء والاخلاص لمن يُؤَمِن علي طرحهم
وينزعونه عمن يخالفهم الراي
...
واااااااااااااااااااااااسفاي
حالة مزريه ومؤسفه للغايه
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الى هذه الدرجة تكره كروجر يا مرهف ؟ 



 والله يا وليد لم تكن لي به سابق معرفه لاحبه
...
وكل من يخرمج في مريخنا او يحاول ان يستغفل عقولنا 
اعتبره الد اعداء المريخ
...
تخريمه :
خاطي صورتو في باب الشقه 
انا طالع اعفص عليو برجلي 
وانا داخل كذلك اعفص عليو
واااااااااخ منو 
... 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

والله يا وليد لم تكن لي به سابق معرفه لاحبه

...
وكل من يخرمج في مريخنا او يحاول ان يستغفل عقولنا 
اعتبره الد اعداء المريخ
...
تخريمه :
خاطي صورتو في باب الشقه 
انا طالع اعفص عليو برجلي 
وانا داخل كذلك اعفص عليو
واااااااااخ منو 

... 



 جدع والله جدع
اضرب اللون
كفايه عذاب
*

----------


## الحمادي

*الأخ مرهف لم يكن من الذين ذكرهم حسن حمد ولكنه مخلص .
وليد ممكن يتفق مع حسن حمد وهو أيضا مخلص .
لانشك في اخلاص أى مريخابي ..!
اختلفوا في الرأى والأشخاص ...وأتفقوا أن الجميع 
يذوب عشقا واخلاصا للمريخ .!!
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

اختلفوا في الرأى والأشخاص ...وأتفقوا أن الجميع 
يذوب عشقا واخلاصا للمريخ .!!



 نعم هو كذلك اخي الحمادي :thumbs_up:
ما اتيت به هو كبد الحقيقه 
ياغالي
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*حبيبنا مرهف ليك التحايا

صراحة كلام الزول ده مافيهو شئ ,وصف البعض بالخير لا يعني بالضرورة وصف غيرهم بالسوء

الزول ده عدد اسماء وقال من المخلصين ما قال المخلصين بس

عموما يا سيدي 

ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اتفق مع الذين يؤيدون بقاء كروجر واختلف مع الاستاذ حسن حمد في صياغة فكرة تأييد كروجر من بعض كبار الصحفيين
فهناك صحفيين كبار أيضاً لا يحبون كروجر وفي مقدمتهم اسماعيل حسن ومامون اوشيبه واعتبر هؤلاء أكثر نظرة من أي صحفي مريخي أخر وإن اختلفت معهم في كروجر 
*

----------


## العرّش

*... نحنا مع كروجر وهنالك أشخاص حياتهم كلها للمريخ أكثر مني ومن حسن حمد لأنهم يسكنون وفي كل كلمة تخرج من أفواهم لا ينطقوا بغيره لكنهم هذه الأيام يكرهوا شئ اسمه كروجر ..هل نشك في اخلاصهم!!!!
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لم اخذها انا يا غالي
كتابته هي التي توحي بذلك
بمعني ان من تغزل في كروجر ودافع عنه وامن علي مقدراته
فهومخلص ومن انتقده وعتب عليه فهو غير مخلص
وما اكثر الناغمين علي كروجر
فهل كل ناغم علي كروجر هو غير مخلص 
ام يغسل يديه كما قال مزمل ابو القاسم 
اصبح الاعلام وافراد معينون في الاعلام 
هم من يمنحون صك الانتماء والاخلاص لمن يُؤَمِن علي طرحهم
وينزعونه عمن يخالفهم الراي
...
واااااااااااااااااااااااسفاي
حالة مزريه ومؤسفه للغايه




ماتتأسف يامرهف ياخوي لأنو مامن حق أي صحفي حتى لو كان الراحل صلاح سعيد أكتر صحفي حب المريخ وصادم من أجلو إنو يحدد منو المريخابي المخلص ومنو المريخابي الخاين لأنو هو ما ربنا عشان إعرف الفي القلوب شنو :busted_red:
وأنا شخصياً مااااابحب كروقر وبكره اليوم الشفنا فيو وشو ، يعني مريخابية خاينة في حكم حسن حمد والصحفيين الكروقراب 
وسعيدة جداً بوجود مريخاب زيك إنت و إسماعيل حسن ومامون أبوشيبة وحسن محجوب في زمرة الخونة :thumbup:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

ماتتأسف يامرهف ياخوي لأنو مامن حق أي صحفي حتى لو كان الراحل صلاح سعيد أكتر صحفي حب المريخ وصادم من أجلو إنو يحدد منو المريخابي المخلص ومنو المريخابي الخاين لأنو هو ما ربنا عشان إعرف الفي القلوب شنو :busted_red:
وأنا شخصياً مااااابحب كروقر وبكره اليوم الشفنا فيو وشو ، يعني مريخابية خاينة في حكم حسن حمد والصحفيين الكروقراب 
وسعيدة جداً بوجود مريخاب زيك إنت و إسماعيل حسن ومامون أبوشيبة وحسن محجوب في زمرة الخونة :thumbup:



الغاليه عاشقة الزعيم 
رفيقتنا في حب الزعيم
تحياتي واحترامي لك 
أُؤمن علي ما خطه يراعك 
ومرحب بزمرة الخونه :0069:ان كان مفهومهم هو ذاك 
تخريمه :
دايرين الشغل حق المشاهير الزمااااااااان داك هنا
ما عارف وين باقي الشله ؟
قدر ما فتشتهم ما لقيت ليهم خبر:crazy:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الغاليه عاشقة الزعيم 
رفيقتنا في حب الزعيم
تحياتي واحترامي لك 
أُؤمن علي ما خطه يراعك 
ومرحب بزمرة الخونه :0069:ان كان مفهومهم هو ذاك 
تخريمه :
دايرين الشغل حق المشاهير الزمااااااااان داك هنا
ما عارف وين باقي الشله ؟
قدر ما فتشتهم ما لقيت ليهم خبر:




ياود أمي الطيب الشريف كان بشارك طواااالي في المشاهير هسة بعدما دخل في الإدارة ركب لينا مكنة مدير وبقا بشارك في السنة حسنة :003:بالله أرفدو لينا يامرهف عشان نرجع لثنائياتنا بتاعت زمان ديك :bleh::bleh:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الزعيم
					

 بالله أرفدو لينا يامرهف عشان نرجع لثنائياتنا بتاعت زمان ديك :bleh::bleh:



ابشري يا عاشقةالزعيم 
برفدو ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك طوالي :busted_red:
تخريمه:
جمرة ومحمد خير كيف؟:006:
تحياتي
...

*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ابشري يا عاشقةالزعيم 
برفدو ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك طوالي :busted_red:
تخريمه:
جمرة ومحمد خير كيف؟:
تحياتي
...




غايتو محمد خير متستر لحدي هسة ، لكن جمرة دا أرفدو وطبق فيو كل المناظر البتقدر عليها ويدك والبركة عليو وهو عارف ليي :003::5b29cc88579aba96baf
تخريمة :
لكن ياجمرة الختيتا رقدت :vampire:
*

----------

